# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  كنترل هاي همروند در پايگاه داده

## k_nikooee

با سلام
در مورد كنترل هاي هم روند در پايگاه داده يا برنامه نويسي كسي مقاله يا جزوهاي داره اينجا قرار بده
ممنون مي شم

----------


## ali_gm55

سلام
دو کتاب "بانک اطلاعات علمی-کاربردی دکتر مصطفی حق جو جلد دوم" و "سیستم مدیریت پایگاه داده ها محمدتقی روحانی رانکوهی" فصل های جداگانه ای در مورد کنترل همروندی
دارند.

----------

